# UWN window stickers



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

We finally have some window stickers available, and we're giving them away to whoever wants one or two and plans on actually using them. Forum member Cfarnwide made up a few hundred of them, and was good enough to donate them to the forum.

I'm looking forward to seeing these on vehicles around the state. With some luck, they will bring lots more forum members this way. They will also help us recognize each other when we're out and about.

First of all, "Thank you cfarnwide!" 

Second, if you want one, follow this link and we'll fill you in.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good thinkin on the stickers! Thanks I'll be sporting mine! _O\


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't you think it looks a little like a jesus fish from a distance. My vote is a big game animal.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> Don't you think it looks a little like a jesus fish from a distance. My vote is a big game animal.


Huntning is a religion, to me. But maybe we could pay if we wanted to request a special one.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I like it, and if you are going to give it away so we know when we see one they are one of us, that is cool with me. Thanks guys, give us a great site, and throw in cool things like this. Sounds like I am kissing ass, anyways I will take one.


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Are they adhesive or static stickers?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

They're adhesive stickers. We talked to cfarnwide about cling stickers and vinyl cutout stickers, but there were production issues associated with both that would have raised the price from free to several hundred dollars. If we get a good response from these, we might buy some of the other kinds in the future.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

10000ft. said:


> Don't you think it looks a little like a jesus fish from a distance. My vote is a big game animal.


It's not a jesus fish....it may be a G Loomis fish though... :roll:

Congrats Cfarnwide !!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-

I think they look excellent !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

The other guys have their fish swimming the wrong way. No similarities. :wink:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

If I get flipped off more than usual, I'll know it's you guys.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !!!! Where at did you get that already???? /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Special delivery. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I thought I would get mine in the mail to-day.....I sent for it this morning.... :? 

Looks good !!!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I just got mine in the mail. They will be going on the Excursion and the Jeep A.S.A.P. Thank you very much. They look great. :mrgreen:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

I think they look great, so please don't change a thing. My sticker in currently in service. I will be glad to make a donation for more of these. PM me.

Berg


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Peterson, thanks for the stickers, they look awsome, going on the vehicle asap. 
If you have any extra's, please pm me, gave one too a buddy of mine, he really likes it.
Thanks, again.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

silversalmon66 said:


> If you have any extra's, please pm me, gave one too a buddy of mine, he really likes it.
> Thanks, again.


Yes, we still have more, and when we run low Cfarnwide says he will be happy to make more. If you can use another one (or two), just send me another envelope.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone seen any while driving around yet?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Check this out! Thanks CFARNWIDE and Peterson....I haven't seen any out in the world yet, but everytime I look in the rearview, I see one!


----------



## BIG-TNT (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank,s they look great on my truck and my son,s. Can I get some more? 8) 8)


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure, there are lots of them still available. Just send a stamped envelope.


----------

